# Netherheim 1st "Deamon banes"



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

*Netherheim 1st "Deamon banes" An IG Log*

so TX a lot for this idea Doelago. 
I decided TX to said person to start a project log for working on my 5000P homebrew IG army, I'll probably post some fluff here too at some point wich will also be added to my Army display (a link there is in my sign) 

here is a pic of my army thus far.









and this is the unit I'm working on right now.


















I kinda regret putting it together as a first step i think next time i should spray the basecoat on before assembly due to the interrior. so instead i just glued the doors shut.

it will receive a basecoat tomorow after wich im goin to work my way to a Grey finish.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> so TX a lot for this idea Doelago.


Lol, thanks for the shout out I guess. 

Cant wait to see that Valkyrie finished, liked your work this far.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I just found this lil guy here.


















I think I am going to convert the rider to a guardsmen and make Rough rider for fun. more might follow depending how this guy works out.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

and the first layers of paint have reached the Vendetta.

























Tips and Advise on what i could improve are welcome tho mind you this is still Wip.

anyone else had trouble with the "glass" parts of the Valkyrie cockpit?


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Holly shiBe 5,000pts! wow good luck! I can only do 1,5k before I get bored and start a new army 
Anyway..
I like the colour combo! and a 5k fully painted army would look quite amazing.
I think the Vandetta would look sweet if you gave the grey and metal parts another coat of paint, then give them a badab black wash to help pick out the detail 

With the 'glass' you're supose to use PVA but mine always fall off which is super anoying so I just use Blu tac hehe
Keep 'em coming and could you take a pic of the Bandblade?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Something Yellow said:


> Holly shiBe 5,000pts! wow good luck! I can only do 1,5k before I get bored and start a new army
> Anyway..
> I like the colour combo! and a 5k fully painted army would look quite amazing.
> I think the Vandetta would look sweet if you gave the grey and metal parts another coat of paint, then give them a badab black wash to help pick out the detail
> ...




actualy i was more thinking of the fact it doesnt fit propperly. but yeah I noticed the Superglue ruins the glass xD


also here is Pics of the Blade.


























Sadly enough i can't do any painting today since i have other appointments with friends, but saturday i will continue most likely.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Great work on the Vendetta, a coat of badab and it will be superb. And the Baneblade rocks.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Great work on the Vendetta, a coat of badab and it will be superb. And the Baneblade rocks.


tx  I will probably add trophy's from different races on the blade as a sign of what i have beaten already. i need to get my hands on an ork skeleton tho. (you might be able to see the tyranit headarmor)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Trophy hunter, lol.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These are looking pretty cool so far. 5,000points in guard........that's...mildly terrifying.

I would suggest getting some highlighting on the red for your Ven and washing the grey with some black ink, you'll get a lot more definition in your colours that way. Also you missed the lights next to the cockpit.

PS: I think there is an orc skeleton in the old warhammer fantasy Cursed company.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> These are looking pretty cool so far. 5,000points in guard........that's...mildly terrifying.
> 
> I would suggest getting some highlighting on the red for your Ven and washing the grey with some black ink, you'll get a lot more definition in your colours that way. Also you missed the lights next to the cockpit.
> 
> PS: I think there is an orc skeleton in the old warhammer fantasy Cursed company.


tx for those tips will try the highlighting when i get to painting again.

AND tx for the orc skeleton tip if i can find those it would look great as a trophy on my blade with some conversion works


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I've just finished converting and basecoating my Rough rider on Bike, I'm statisfied enough to say I will eventualy make a squad of them.


























EDIT: damn the blurryness of the last pics. i might make new ones. when i feel like it.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Yay i Painted the Converted Rough Rider last night. 


























My already finished Tanks


























today I am going to finish my Vendetta without lascannons  and I might get around to finishing the other one too.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha, badass to say at least. I so prefer bikes over horses now.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Yay my first finished Vendetta without guns  (JINX this isn't the one i started the treat with ) 


bwahhah Later this evening i will hopefully finish the other one.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Weathering is awesome. Looks like it has been through a lot.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Finished my Second Vendetta 



















any ideas?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> any ideas?


Get a third one to have a proper squadron. :crazy:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Get a third one to have a proper squadron. :crazy:


thats eventualy the plan. but first im goin to convert a full squad of roughriders. and finish painting the rest of my army


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Next up for painting! 








the first Veteran Melta squad


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

damn the stuff i need to convert my rough rider squad wont be in for another 2 weeks.
and i havent gotten around to painting the squad i wanted to paint too.
distracted by making this .


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ooo. Mordians. Awesome. Always liked the minis.


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice stuff. is it the picture, my eyes or the lance of the roughrider is slightly warped ?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Fenrisian said:


> Nice stuff. is it the picture, my eyes or the lance of the roughrider is slightly warped ?


just slightly. but as it was a test model it doesn't bother me much xD i


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

aight  keep on the good stuff 

( i also have way 2 much IG


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

WELL after a week of Vacation (fracking awesome one too) i thought it would be time to get some more stuff done and i finished my Techpriests and My Servitors.

Techpriest and gunservitors.









Techpriest and Regular Servitors.


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice stuff on the techi . Only the white on the techpriest base bugs me a lil bit...


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Fenrisian said:


> Nice stuff on the techi . Only the white on the techpriest base bugs me a lil bit...


you mean in the last pic? cause im still goin to reblack it once i get some new chaos black


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

And I started painting these guys to join my forces.
they still need a wash and some toutch ups but almost done


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Fuck i just became Twenty (At exactly 00:00 west european time)
and my parents told me that they and my family are putting money together to give me a Realm of battle game board .:.:. I was damned asstaunded by such an expensive pressent  Hip Hip Hurray for my Family.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I finished the conversion of a full Roughrider Squad


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

*Sentinels!*

i decided my Sentinel squadron needed paint.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice job on them.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I decided that my IG regiment needed a superheavy flyer, but since there are no models for a superheavy flyer for Imperial Guard I planned on making one myself.
I took a toy Chinook and stripped most components of of it and now I am planning how to build the superheavy around/on it.


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

The tyrannid on the roughrider made me chuckle  For the super heavy flyer, whats the size difference between the chinook and a valk ?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I can litterly fit 3 leman russes in the chinook. I'm mainly going to make it a flying transport with no real heavy weapons. Kinda like a invasion/landing/drop ship.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Tank transport? Interesting.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

either that or a dorpship for 1 or 2 platoons (depending on size)


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

look what is peeping out from my First vendetta.

sadly enough i couldnt get it less blurry.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

just went through your log. I gotta say I really like that transport! I bet that can be a killer piece for a display tray or something like that! Very cool idea!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Chaosftw said:


> just went through your log. I gotta say I really like that transport! I bet that can be a killer piece for a display tray or something like that! Very cool idea!


i could probably trow my whole army -vendettas in there with tourneys  
but its actualy not a bad idea to make it a display piece. at least. until i make a Datasheet for it.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

well!! just to derail a bit my familiy as i sayd had given me a certain birthday gift. 

http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j391/haskanaelseraniel/IMG_6602.jpg
Yes the realm of battle plates.

now i wanna make it a rocky/snowy game board does anyone have any ideas or advice on how i could best achieve this?
i was thinkin of 
1 layer of chaos black
1 slight layer of wolves grey from army painter sprays
some spots of white with skull white spray.

any advice and COSNTRUCTIVE comments are welcome.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Its... big? I honestly thought it was smaller, lol. *shrugs*


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Youve done a really nice work here. Interesting drop-ship you made there. Will continue keeping this under watch.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> Youve done a really nice work here. Interesting drop-ship you made there. Will continue keeping this under watch.


Tx I appreciate that ^^ please take a look at my fluffsection/armydisplay as wel.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=404


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know why, but the more I look at that chinook the more I think you could use it as a base for a leviathon, the old IG/Squat command vehicle, if you had a spare one lying around. Now that would quite literally be epic.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I've decided to post the fluff here too for some reason so here it comes.

Ivan 
the Current Company Commander of the Netherheim 1st. or as the regiment calls him their warlord. was a tribeleader during the scouring of Netherheim, the very person that Instigated the scouring actualy. during the fighting in Ethero Hive the biggest hive city of Netherheim. he was captured by Cultists, and they started to devour him Alive. if it wasnt for some ones interference he would have been eaten whole. due to this his upper left body and left arm is replaced by bionics.
years later when the regiment was formed he was knocked out by a frag grenade blast that took half his face with it. creating the necessity for more bionic Augmentation. due to his status as a company commander he was able to get himself a Plasma pistol. but he just couldn't say goodbye to his Ol' reliable shotgun. and he was denied the chance to carry a Powersword. in favor of his old trusty Knife.

Ansuz
Ansuz is now the leader of his own Veteran squad. in fact all those that participated in the scouring where later put into the regiments Veteran squads.
Ansuz was a big man already, said to be the biggest and strongest man of the entire planet of Netherheim, but due to his status as a very good friend of Ivan he requested and received special physica augmentation and gene therapy to make him even bigger and stronger. the reason he gave was "you ever seen that Harker from the Catachans? he can carry and use a Heavy bolter all on his own, I wanna do that too!".

Fehu&Uruz
Veteran sergeant Fehu was the very first person to blunder into the Imperial Governors Palace during the scouring followed seconds later by the now Sergeant Uruz, finding the governor coverd in marks of mutation Marks of Chaos tattooed on his skin and wearing cultist robes and idols. they quickly decided to kill him, after wich they started looking trough the palace Finding his personal arms collection. they both decided to plunder it as to better defear the cultists. Fehu took a powersword, and a bolt pistol covered in the icons of the space wolves.
while Uruz decided on a set of Carapace armor a power sword and a hotshot laspistol. decades later during a campaign against orks Fehu lost his arm, wich was replaced by a bionic.

Blainn&Brimir
The two techpriests Blainn and Brimir, where in Ethero Hive working on the lower level generators when all hell broke lose. they found they where surrounded by mutants and cultists, and decided to move to a habblock full of innocent civilians and fortify it. later to be found by Ivan trough a hatch in the habblock, which the Mutants and cultists luckily had not found. Ivan told them to stay there and protect the civilians while he would continue scouring the hive leaving some men with them to help.

Loken Voller
Loken had always been a warptoutched but as much as they feared Loken the tribes of Netherheim condoned him for his good natured Jokes and his helpfull use of his power towards the tribes. tho on the day of the scouring the shaman had decided to go into the hive on his own to help and destroy the cults. while entering a house he found a group of cultists trying to eat Ivan whole. as quick as a second he continued to send Lightning and thunder pouring from his hands to the cultists slamming the off of Ivan. then after the kills he send his mind racing for the closest group of tribesmen to send a mental call for aid. this action has given him a lot of respect from the tribes and he got the choice to join the regiment as a sanctioned Primaris psyker. wich he gladly accepted as a chance to destroy more traitors to the god Emperor and the holy Primarchs.

The Netherheim Speed Devils
The Netherheim Speed Devils where first formed during the scouring when a group of tribesmen found a parking lot filled with Bikes, they quickly decided that it would go so much faster to cleanse the hive while riding them and they mounted them en mass, going for recon and fast surprise attacks. they smashed trough the upper levels. later they decided during the forming of the regiment that this would be included in the regiment since they proved so usefull.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I just heard word that i have won a free ticket for the Dutch Warhammer 40K GT organised by the Saints Tournaments organisation.  huzzah


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

After letting this die for a while i might as well post the progress i made due to the tourney 

company command with straken









the 2 veteran squads
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j391/haskanaelseraniel/IMG_6615.jpg

mah platoon









the chimeras








demolisher battle tank and a vendetta









another vendetta a bane wolf and a manticore.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yah, some weathering on that one dozer blade and the Manti and this looks awesome.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

sooo i've been lazy for a while... I blame school..... but in other news i have received a Leman russ wich i bought for 10E on Marktplaats (dutch version of ebay) and i just won the auction for a baneblade (20E) on sayd site... it will arrive soon so i'll be havin loads of fun.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

got a present from an uncle another sentinel (my fifth) and decided to have some fun positioning him.




























Inspired by the Stomp! attack From Retributions Sentinel.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I approve of this. :gimmefive:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaand right over here is my hellhammer





































hope ya guys like it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I love the idea of a sniper in the top hatch.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

how can a sniper be safer then in the top hatch of a superheavy vehicle?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought that the Hellhammer was the short ranged version of the Baneblade STC? So if he wanted to be safe he would probably have stayed back in the Shadowsword, not the one hanging around the melta guns.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

some snipers just like to get all nice,close and personal like me.

heres some full army pictures. with two of my 3 platoons since the third is still under construction.











































































Ave Imperator!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

very cool full army shots man!!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> very cool full army shots man!!



Tx a Bunch  Realy appreciated!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I am forced to put my Army project on hold due to my 10 week internship at a local Boardgame store (wich ofcourse sells GW products) i might come back with some stuff and pictures of things i do there to promote warhammer within these weeks tho


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Good luck with that, should be lots of fun! If I had a local gaming store I would probably never get anything done!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like a cool job though. Wich part of Holland will you be working? I live extremely close to the Dutch border these days, so I'm on the lookout for a shop closer to my doorstep then the GW in Antwerp. The one in Eindhoven is also nice, but a none-GW store for alternate stuff is always great to have nearby too


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

its in Hengelo Overijsel somewhere mid netherlands not exactly close to you sadly.

In other news i made a deal to the store owner to loan him my scenery for games in store so he can save money quicker to get a bigger building. on the pain of replacing anything that gets realy broken behond repair. resulting in me getting the Imperial sector scenery box at a discount.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Ayayaya! a new update! this Wednesday I have a battle requested by 4 kids (they are brothers) who started 40K together. its gonna be awesome (I might have an assistant) I WILL make pictures. I WILL post them. so stay tunned 

and I hope everybody had a very Merry christmas/solstice/hannukah/kwanta!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh my god my EYES the neglect, THE NEGLECT! i will post here again soon.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

well as promised. the first post will be offfff my to do list.

First picture, part of the netherheim second, first platoon. 
1 platoon command squad
4 Infantry squads
3 Heavy weapon squads









A basilisk of the netherheim support companies.









another basilisk









a Manticore









Oldschool Leman russ.









a hellhammer









lord commisar with power fist and boltpistol
2 commisars with power swords and boltpistols.









15 Stormtroopers.









Plasma Veteran squad









Space wolf allies, Wolf guard terminator squad.










and last but not least. my realm of battle game board, to become a snowy/tundra landscape.












My full armies as of now consist of.


 *HQ*
HQ command squad
bolt pistol&power sword
4X melta guns
master of the fleet
master of Ordnance
astropath

Primaris psyker

Lord commisar with power fist and bolt pistol

techpriest engineseer
3x servitors

Techpriest engineseer
3x servitors 2 heavy bolters and 1 multimelta

*Elites*

5 man squad stormtroopers
5 man squad stormtroopers
5 man squad stormtroopers
5 man squad stormtroopers

*Troops*

Platoon Command with 4 grenade launchers.

5x Infantry squads with flamers

2X special weapons squads with 2x Plasma guns and 1 Demo charge

2x heavy weapons squad with missile launchers

1x heavy weapons squad with autocannons


2x meltavets with democharges and a chimera

2x Plasmavets with democharges

*Fast Attack*

2x armoured sentinels with autocannons
2x armoured sentinels with plasmacannons

2x vendetta's

1 bane wolf

*Heavy support.*

3x leman russ battle tank
1 leman russ excecutioner with plasma sponsons and lascannon
1 leman russ demolisher with multimelta sponsons.

2x basilisk artillery
1x manticore


*Super heavy units.*
1 Baneblade.
1 hellhammer.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Ahahaha that is some serious neglect there, from 2011 - Dec 2012 

Amazed to see you're still going, the I thought you had more then one super heavy..... are you still working in the gaming store then?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Hellados said:


> Ahahaha that is some serious neglect there, from 2011 - Dec 2012
> 
> Amazed to see you're still going, the I thought you had more then one super heavy..... are you still working in the gaming store then?



I have 2 superheavys and that is expensive enough as it is. I need to list my Space wolf allies at some point tho.


the gaming store is history they where thankless bunch so I left and found a job that pays almost twice as much ^^


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

realm of battle plates are 5/6 done.

reinforcements have arrived in form of SPACE WOLVES! 

HQ
Njal Stormcaller

Elites
5 wolf guard terminators (twin lightning claws, 2 thunder hammers 3 stormshields, 1 frost axe, and an assault cannon with chainfist)

5 wolf scouts (combat weapons, 1 plasma pistol, 1 heavy bolter)


Troops
10 grey hunters ( bolters, 1 power axe, 2 plasma guns, combat weapons)


2x
10 grey hunters (bolt pistols, combat weapons, 1 powerfist, 1 plasma gun)

Transports
1 rhino 
2x Drop pods.


this sets my total army somewhere over the 7000 and more Points


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Netherheim army showcase.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=404

space wolves army showcase
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=852


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

so I had a flash of inspiration. I hope I will be able to get this going. 

a story set in the asagard Sector. featuring the Netherheim 2nd led by Colonel Rhiannon Fireblood.

In an outpost in the Asagard sector , the adaptus mechanicus have been experimenting on captured Tyranid bio organisms, but with the arrival of a tyranid splinter fleet, designated Jormungandr. All hell has broken loose, the Netherheim Regiments are called in to protect the planet. But they have no idea. What is lurking beneath their feet. The outpost being a hidden. And illegal installation of the adaptus mechanicus build mostly underground its entrance complex hidden at the base of a mountain in the middle of a vast forest. Will the warriors from Netherheim survive? Will they beat back the tides coming from both above and beneath?. The Tyranids only drive. Strip every planet bare of all biomass and absorb it into the hivefleet. The Netherheim 2nd will be hard pressed not only for their own survival, but that of the whole sector.
This story follows the point of view from Colonel Rhiannon Fireblood, her regimental advisors and senior officers.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

welp gone and done some paintin, its by no means much good but at least I managed to paint something again after months.
































































sadly the flash of inspiration for the story died halfway the first chapter.. trying to find it back but not getting any hopes up.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Interesting start. Fair job on the guard so far. Are you painting on a white undercoat?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

torealis said:


> Interesting start. Fair job on the guard so far. Are you painting on a white undercoat?


when I started this Plog somewhere in 2011 I already had most of my army complete, and only a few additions where made since, most was done with a black undercoat but, college mostly, wiht the addition of RL events have stopped me from putting real energy and inspiration into the painting at some point of time. 

recently I did strip and repaint some units using a white undercoat. wich is what most left over units and most of my left over space wolves are currently coated with. with the end of my college course finaly nearing I am hoping I wil be able to finaly finish painting my Imperial guard sometime soon before getting a job, and then getting the money for the new codex and some of the new imperial guard kits/units


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

some space wolf updates before I post pictures of some more Imperial guard later today.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Imperial guard progress.
platoon command








Infantry squad 1#








Infantry squad 2#








Infantry squad 3#








Infantry squad 4#








Infantry squad 5#









my entry to this months painting deathmatch









and what I am also going to be working on now. slowly but surely









this evening I will be posting pictures of my 2 finished plasma veteran squads and their transports, and possibly another leman russl


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow you are really chewing through these, nice work!. One suggestion I would have to just tidy things up, and this is purely my personal taste, is to paint the rims of your bases black, it just seems to sharpen everything up a touch. Also it might be worth just going through and touching up the white of the helmets around the faces, there seems to be a bit of flesh color on some of the straps etc.

Keep up the progress though!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Wow you are really chewing through these, nice work!. One suggestion I would have to just tidy things up, and this is purely my personal taste, is to paint the rims of your bases black, it just seems to sharpen everything up a touch. Also it might be worth just going through and touching up the white of the helmets around the faces, there seems to be a bit of flesh color on some of the straps etc.
> 
> Keep up the progress though!


I will certainly be thinking of making the base edges black again, I will do touching up on the squads after I am completely done with my Imperial guard (so close now) only 10 Kasrkin left to go at this point. and ofcourse my Hellhammer that needs to be finished.

after that I will go into toutching my units up a little, and in the meantime I will go on with my space wolves. I feel like I am SO close to finaly finishing all my minis XD


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

wee
Plasma veterans 1#








plasma veterans 2#








Leman russ 3#


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

mooore painting done


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

this is what happens if you pitch 2 vendetta's against a stormraven


















needless to say yesterday I had my first battle in a year or something (6th edition rules) and I slaughtered some blood angels

finished this as well today


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

apparently im quicker at this then I thought, and more motivated.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

*Im just so totaly done with it now.*

sooo I figured why the heck not, a group picture of my IG. they are finished, for now.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

a wolf! a real wolf this time 









would love any tips on how to improve this, or perhaps better colouring.


----------

